
Ask HN: ideas for last weekend of a crowd-fund please - DamonHD
UK climate-impact start-up, round has been running a while, investments possible from a number of place not incl US.  What should we be doing (or where should we be posting) in the last weekend to attact some final £££?<p>Ta<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seedrs.com&#x2F;radbot
======
erikbrodch
see if you can find something here p: nebraska

[https://www.facebook.com/crowdfundingbot/](https://www.facebook.com/crowdfundingbot/)

~~~
DamonHD
Thank you!

~~~
erikbrodch
sure, good luck

